# Nintendo's next handheld



## Satangel (Mar 21, 2008)

*First of all, sorry if this in the wrong section, I don't know where to put this.*

When Nintendo announced the DS, I thought the video consoles of Nintendo had 3 'pillars' :

1st pillar: Nintendo homeconsole (currently the Wii)

2nd pillar: Nintendo handheld (currently the Gameboy Advance)

3rd pillar: Nintendo with another handheld the DS

So I know the DS isn't the continuator of the Gameboy series, but what will Nintendo do now?
The DS has sold great and made millions for Nintendo (and I think the DS is gonna earn way more money for Nintendo then the GBA), what will Nintendo do?
Will they continue with the 3rd pillar (the DS) or will the next handheld we will see from Nintendo be the continuator of the GBA?


----------



## NeverX (Mar 21, 2008)

I think all that third-pillar nonsense was just them doing a little damage prevention if the entire DS dual screen novelty never took off.  But it did, so yeah, it's definitely replaced the GBA as their handheld gaming system.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 21, 2008)

As pleased as I am with the Wii and DS, I will be very interested to see if they can update the graphical quality on both systems.  This isn't a breaking point for me but it would be nice for Nintendo to match the superior graphics on both the PSP and 360.  I know they could do it and by god it would be amazing to see all of their franchises in HD-quality graphics


----------



## Satangel (Mar 21, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> As pleased as I am with the Wii and DS, I will be very interested to see if they can update the graphical quality on both systems.  This isn't a breaking point for me but it would be nice for Nintendo to match the superior graphics on both the PSP and 360.  I know they could do it and by god it would be amazing to see all of their franchises in HD-quality graphics



True, I too want better graphics on the next handheld of Nintendo.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 21, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it would be cool if they could combine the orginality of the DS and the Wii with superior graphics.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 21, 2008)

Nintendo's next handheld will be the Gameboy 2.

The DS was an experiment to see how people would take to new control methods ... they have expanded on this with the Wii.

But, some time ago, they said that they had long-term plans for a new Gameboy, which, at the time, they referred to as the Gameboy 2.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 21, 2008)

honestly.. I'm up for whatever lol
Seriously, I think I'll be fine with whatever direction they want to take their next handheld.
I am expecting one roughly psp sized touchscreen, and at least dreamcast level graphics


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 21, 2008)

I freakin' love the touchscreen, and if they could somehow..Elevate that to a new, better handheld, it'd be great.

Somehow, this thing doesn't get old, haha.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 22, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Nintendo's next handheld will be the Gameboy 2.
> 
> The DS was an experiment to see how people would take to new control methods ... they have expanded on this with the Wii.
> 
> But, some time ago, they said that they had long-term plans for a new Gameboy, which, at the time, they referred to as the Gameboy 2.



No, it will not be the Gameboy 2. Nintendo has retired the name Gameboy.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 22, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what makes you so sure? 
I would be glad if they released a Gameboy 2


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No-one said it will actually end up being called the Gameboy 2 ... Nintendo usually use working titles, before deciding on a final name ... but GAmeboy 2 is the product.


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 22, 2008)

how unoriginal


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 22, 2008)

Ds has a long life so we'll not see a new handheld from Nintendo in a couple of years


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 22, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Ds has a long life so we'll not see a new handheld from Nintendo in a couple of years



I don't think the DS can hold another 2 years or less, with it's limited hardware power.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 22, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True..And especially how things are advancing so fast!

Then again, neither can the PSP, the graphics will advance and it'll simply stay at that level.

Altough.. The DS uses graphics from..Around 2 or so generations back (PSX I believe) and yet it's still good.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 22, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Nintendo's next handheld will be the Gameboy 2.
> 
> The DS was an experiment to see how people would take to new control methods ... they have expanded on this with the Wii.
> 
> But, some time ago, they said that they had long-term plans for a new Gameboy, which, at the time, they referred to as the Gameboy 2.



Yes.. the DS was an experiment.. and it ended up so well that they decided to experiment with the Wii also.. which is also selling ridiculously well. I don't see why they would go back.. 

Seeing how the DS is doing.. I don't expect it to be substituted at least until 2010..


----------



## Try2bcool (Mar 22, 2008)

They need to add an analog stick, have the upper screen be as big as the whole upper cover of the DSlite, have Bluetooth capabilities, and it needs to have Wii graphics capabilites (which shouldn't be that difficult...let's face it, they aren't all that advanced).
Oh, and it needs to have a usb and/or media card slot on it so you can use it as a media player for mp3, divx, etc...

Wait a minute!  All you would have to do is add a touch screen to a PSP!!


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 22, 2008)

Try2bcool said:
			
		

> They need to add an analog stick, have the upper screen be as big as the whole upper cover of the DSlite, have Bluetooth capabilities, and it needs to have Wii graphics capabilites (which shouldn't be that difficult...let's face it, they aren't all that advanced).
> Oh, and it needs to have a usb and/or media card slot on it so you can use it as a media player for mp3, divx, etc...
> 
> Wait a minute!  All you would have to do is add a touch screen to a PSP!!



and one another very important feature.....
It MUST can be hack for play rom


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 22, 2008)

It'll come out within mid 2008, to early 09. Also, if you noticed, the sales of DS are decreasing quite a bit, and now psp has more sales. But I don't find that so surprising, because half of Japan has a DS.....


----------



## SkH (Mar 22, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Agreed. PSP have good graphics, why Nintendo can't do it?


----------



## azotyp (Mar 22, 2008)

I think nintendo wants bigger money at lower costs, nintendo ds insides are propably cheaper to make than psp so greedy nintendo wont do that. As for me that doesnt matter I think that games like nanostray 2 or ninja gaiden or final fantasy ring of fate is good enought for me.


----------



## cracker (Mar 22, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it can. Graphics (which is the primary concern of limited hardware power) aren't everything. It has been proven many times over that people would rather play a game with simple graphics that is fun rather than one with outstanding graphics that is ho hum. There is still a lot of potential for the DS despite the limited hardware (in contrast to other current gen systems).


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 22, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just look at the GBA. Its so successful even though it doesn't have that great graphics.


----------



## DarkSoulFlame (Mar 22, 2008)

I wonder if the next handheld would be easier on FPS's.
And I wish their Nintendo wifi service is a little bit better than the current one. I want something like Xbox Live! .





.......Like that will happen.


----------



## Austinz (Mar 23, 2008)

Ds with psp graphics . . i cant imagine having a handheld that isnt 2 screened with a touch screen, it opens up so many opportunities, and the fact that the gba slot can be used for things like the guitar for guitar hero is cool as


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps my point was misunderstood.

I love the DS and as I stated, graphics aren't everything but why can't we have a handheld which is not only fun but also pretty to look at in the graphics department?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree, gameplay is more important then graphics, but graphics are also very important.
Lets look at the homebrew POWDER, it probably be great to play, but it looks like shit.
I've never even tried it, just because it looks so damn ugly...


----------



## mflo (Mar 23, 2008)

The DS and the PSP can be upgraded with the OLED technology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Less power consumption for crisp images on a screen; which will contribute to battery life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I think there is a problem with screen life. But Sony and samsung are shooting out OLED TVs so I guess the problem might be fixed? I dunno, haven't really looked into it lately. Though the touch screen of the DS probably won't be able to use OLEDs, but they could find a way maybe.

Edit: OLEDs don't need a backlight. So handhelds can be thinner


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah but do you think that a new handheld with limited hardware power, will be as successful as the GBA or the DS.
I don't, especially if you look at how quick technology advances. the GBA was successful because it was the only handheld, at the time, with many games for it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Nintendo has always been about better control of games. The NES controller was awesome for it's time, then the SNES controller improved upon it. Even though the Playstation was a little more powerful than the N64, the 64 had a superior controller, the analog controller. The Gamecube gave us a great wireless analog controller, and I don't even need to talk about the Wii's unique controller or the DS' touchscreen.

So yes, the successor will have a touchscreen like the DS, and maybe something else unique.

By the way, if anyone says that the Playstation had the analog controller, or the Xbox had the wireless, remember that they copied Nintendo.


----------



## pasc (Mar 23, 2008)

I just hope the DS stays on the market until atleast 2010, cause a redesign would rock rather than a new handheld.

EDIT: I got an idea ! The PSX was very popular and the PS2 was even better, right ? What if Nintendo did the same with the DS ? Let the DS on the market until sales drop, then release DS 2 with better graphics, backwardscompatiblity, better d-pad and shoulder buttons and a longer battery run time.


----------



## cracker (Mar 23, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Nintendo has always been about better control of games. The NES controller was awesome for it's time, then the SNES controller improved upon it. Even though the Playstation was a little more powerful than the N64, the 64 had a superior controller, the analog controller. The Gamecube gave us a great wireless analog controller, and I don't even need to talk about the Wii's unique controller or the DS' touchscreen.
> 
> So yes, the successor will have a touchscreen like the DS, and maybe something else unique.
> 
> By the way, if anyone says that the Playstation had the analog controller, or the Xbox had the wireless, remember that they copied Nintendo.



I gotta disagree about the N64's controls. In many games the controls feel awkward at best. The Playstation controllers might be ripoffs but DualShock FTW!


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 23, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought the n64 had a natural comfortable controller.
and i stopped buying dualshock controllers after my third one broke for the ps2, buttons were being pressed by themselves.
so i bought gamestop brand controllers and they have worked perfectly for 3 years now.


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 24, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> I just hope the DS stays on the market until atleast 2010, cause a redesign would rock rather than a new handheld.
> 
> EDIT: I got an idea ! The PSX was very popular and the PS2 was even better, right ? What if Nintendo did the same with the DS ? Let the DS on the market until sales drop, then release DS 2 with better graphics, backwardscompatiblity, better d-pad and shoulder buttons and a longer battery run time.


We don't need another DS redesign, and Nintendo won't make one anyway. Why? Not many people will buy it. The Gameboy Micro did terrible sales-wise because it was the 3rd design for the same handheld.


However I think the other part of your post sounds logical, it's essentially what Nintendo did with the gameboy -->gameboy color progression, and even with the GBC-->GBA progression to a lesser extent.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 24, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because at the time of release, the PSP was pretty much the same price as an XBOX 360 Premium is now, which isn't a good price for a handheld. The battery life at the time was awful because current batteries couldn't keep up with it. Nintendo opted for slightly older graphics, but at a much lower price. It seemed to work out, as you can tell.

Anyway, I've noticed a trend...

GB = Pre-nes graphics
GBC = NES Graphics (well, almost)
GBA = SNES Graphics
DS = N64 Graphics
DS2/GBE = GCN Graphics?


----------



## psycoblaster (Mar 26, 2008)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Ds with psp graphics . . i cant imagine having a handheld that isnt 2 screened with a touch screen,



hmmmm. Ipod touch?
Graphics+ 1 screen that is touch screen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can play GBA roms, too


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 27, 2008)

i hope its not too soon
gotta wear out my ds before i can buy a new one 
>.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 28, 2008)

What do you guys think of this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showpost....mp;postcount=13


----------



## cracker (Mar 28, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STFU! That's gotta be just some highly detailed fan rendering... Doesn't it? Hmmm...

Edit: Those pics are very old (2005 article). It's highly doubtful anything will ever come of it -- if it were real


----------



## pasc (Mar 28, 2008)

well... I hate to say it, but why do all the forums (german englisch, doesn't matter) discuss about this theme ? The DS starts to get good games now, and it would suck, if they would stop it now that it works so good. GTA DS in cellshading look ?


----------



## emirof (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the next DS will have some kind of motion sensor like the wii remote. It could add cool features to a lot of handheld games, don't you think?


----------



## fischju (Mar 28, 2008)

If they release a more "mobile" device late next year, adding support for the chunk of spectrum Verizon bought for internet everywhere would be nice.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 29, 2008)

A new Gameboy handheld with DS features and +PSP graphics would be epic.

The graphics on the Ds are very aged now and some PSP games are starting too look so awesome


----------



## xShinobi (Mar 29, 2008)

Does this seem real to you? To me it does but I'm not an expert.


----------



## fischju (Mar 29, 2008)

firephoenix756 said:
			
		

> Does this seem real to you? To me it does but I'm not an expert.



That was made for a contest, a long while back.


----------



## cracker (Mar 29, 2008)

firephoenix756 said:
			
		

> Does this seem real to you? To me it does but I'm not an expert.



That's just some very good fanmade concept art unfortunately.


----------



## Pigwooly (Mar 29, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Nintendo has always been about better control of games. The NES controller was awesome for it's time, then the SNES controller improved upon it. Even though the Playstation was a little more powerful than the N64, the 64 had a superior controller, the analog controller. The Gamecube gave us a great wireless analog controller, and I don't even need to talk about the Wii's unique controller or the DS' touchscreen.
> 
> So yes, the successor will have a touchscreen like the DS, and maybe something else unique.
> 
> By the way, if anyone says that the Playstation had the analog controller, or the Xbox had the wireless, remember that they copied Nintendo.



This misconception irritates me every time it is repeated. The N64 was significantly more powerful than the Playstation. The Playstation was 32-bit and the N64 was 64 bit. The Gamecube was more powerful than the PS2. The SNES was more powerful than the Genesis. It's not really until the DS/Wii generation that Nintendo decided to forgo graphical power for the sake of controls.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 29, 2008)

@ pigwooly. The PS2 is more powerful than the gamecube. That's common sense.


----------



## fischju (Mar 29, 2008)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> @ pigwooly. The PS2 is more powerful than the gamecube. That's common sense.



1. It isn't
2. If that were true, how would it be common sense?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resident_Evil...yStation_2_port


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 29, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Nintendo has always been about better control of games. The NES controller was awesome for it's time, then the SNES controller improved upon it. Even though the Playstation was a little more powerful than the N64, the 64 had a superior controller, the analog controller. The Gamecube gave us a great wireless analog controller, and I don't even need to talk about the Wii's unique controller or the DS' touchscreen.
> 
> So yes, the successor will have a touchscreen like the DS, and maybe something else unique.
> 
> By the way, if anyone says that the Playstation had the analog controller, or the Xbox had the wireless, remember that they copied Nintendo.



The Gamecube never had a wireless controller lol... the original ( and current ) gamecube controller was wired. They all tied with Wireless. Xbox got it with the 360, Playstation with the PS3, and Nintendo with the Wii.


----------



## fischju (Mar 29, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of a Wavebird? It is an official Nintendo wireless GC controller.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 29, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wavebird was official? My mistake. I thought it was third-party.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 29, 2008)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> @ pigwooly. The PS2 is more powerful than the gamecube. That's common sense.



...I.. thought that common misconception died ages ago T__T

Listen, the Gamecube is almost on par with _the xbox_ and is arguably the most powerful console of the 6th generation. How can it be considered lesser then the weakest console of the generation?


----------



## Westside (Mar 29, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Kingfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS2 is not the weakest of it's generation, it is the second weakest, next to the DreamCast.  Also Gamecube uses a 486MHz CPU while the Xbox had one that is about 733MHz.  In terms of graphics Gamecube used a 162MHz ATI based video card while the Xbox used a 233MHz Nvidia based video card.  Now the PS2 is inferior in terms of Central processing power clocled at 299MHz (294 in early versions) which is not that far from 486MHz that was gamecube.  PS2 was also not that far off in graphics having a 147MHz GPU.

PS2 was not that far off from Gamecube.  The gamecube was about 1.5 times more powerful, but the Xbox was about twice as powerful as the Gamecube.  Saying PS2 is not even close to Gamecube, and Gamecube is almost up there with Xbox is just plain ridiculous.  Besides, why are you guys fighting over hardware power?  That's not what made Gamecube special.


----------



## TaMs (Mar 29, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Kingfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm.. it's not "almost" par with xbox afaik.
Also you can't judge how powerfull something is just by looking at the MHz.

I don't see why nintendo would go back to gameboy name. If they ever do new handheld, it will probably be like ds but with more powerfull hardware and with some new name (nintendo changes their consoles names alot imo). maybe even some luxuries like built in camera, rumble or motion sensor things. I don't really have no idea what else they could add there.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe Nintendo don't have the handheld in mind yet but they already know what it is going to have, they will just extend the capabilities of the DS in a new handheld like they have always do.


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 11, 2009)

idk sometimes i call my ds and dsi my gameboys


----------



## Satangel (Jul 11, 2009)

tal32123 said:
			
		

> idk sometimes i call my ds and dsi my gameboys



Wow, big news!
You definitely contributed to this topic now!


----------

